
Near-universal (pre iPhone 11) iOS bootrom exploit - lvh
https://twitter.com/axi0mx/status/1177542201670168576
======
Nextgrid
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21091219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21091219)

------
TwoNineA
Not pre 11, according to tweet. It's 4S to 8.

~~~
kranner
> Most generations of iPhones and iPads are vulnerable: from iPhone 4S (A5
> chip) to iPhone 8 and iPhone X (A11 chip).

~~~
TwoNineA
Exactly, title of post says pre 11, that includes XS, XS Max and Xr. All three
wich are not vulnerable, per twitter post.

